# Out of the mouths of babes...



## Epi-do (Jan 26, 2009)

So, my child is running around the house playing with a police set that he was given.  At this point, he has told me at least a dozen times this morning that he is going to be a policeman when he grows up.

My husband tries to contact him on his radio, and finds out he doesn't have the radio with him.  He opted to run around the house with just his shotgun and handcuffs.  

When told that he always needs to keep his radio with him, he replies, "But I'm not a police, I'm one of the good guys!"  So now I am wondering just what exactly he thinks the police are supposed to be....


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 26, 2009)

Cheer up, my youngest's childhood ambition was to be an auto mechanic. We passed a car repair shop and he asked me what you called the guys who worked there.. then announced.. that's what I want to be when I grow up. 

He's 20 now and attending Culinary Arts school and cooking to support his "I wanna be a rock star" habit.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, I don't have a problem with him wanting to be a cop this morning.  I just was amused that they weren't "the good guys".

Recently, he has wanted to be a tree climber, a basketball player, a paramedic (just like you, mom!), and a garbage man.  I am sure by tonight it will be something else.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Feb 7, 2009)

I had a fun game with my 4 yr old daughter the other week on the way home from an overnight stay at her nan's:

Skye: Its ok Dad, the police took nanny to the police house (I asked my mum, she was not arrested or even breath tested - only god and skye knows where this come from)

Me: Thats not good, is a police man your friend?

Skye: No daddy, they took nanny to the police house.

Kids certainly say the darndest things. 

But it makes me happy, she wants to be a doctor 'like daddy' and work on the 'blue ambulance' (our trucks at work are blue). One day she will realise that I am not a doctor!


----------

